# Belgian Beret



## raydesjar (26 Sep 2017)

Im looking to replace my old beret, I bought it at a kit shop in Quebec a few years ago and now I can't seem to find any of the same style. it is a lighter green colour that the logistic unicorp / canex one, and is also smaller, the flip doesn't reach my ear. Any idea where I could buy it online? I don't know the name of who made it and since I cut the interior, I can't see it anymore.


----------



## Loachman (26 Sep 2017)

The Sigs Museum in Kingston carries berets.


----------



## Brujugan (23 Sep 2019)

I'm looking for information on what I believe used to be called the "Belgian" style beret. I remember it well from when I first joined, around 2006, however it seems to have disappeared since.

It's a slightly lighter green, with less fabric making it easier to form without the huge dog ear slapping your face.

I've tried to search here for it but again, after 2006 - 2013 the posts seem to die off. The last post I see is here in 2017 which had no solution.
https://army.ca/forums/threads/126651/post-1504427.html#msg1504427

The new berets available from Logistik are literal abortions so I'm hoping someone can put me on the right trail here.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Sep 2019)

might try this?

https://www.regimentalshop.com/collections/military-berets


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Sep 2019)

Or this?
https://www.joedrouin.com/item.php?nbItemID=100&nbTypeItemID=33&nbCatID=25

Or this?
https://kitshop.ppcli.com/product/00/1202a-7-18/beret-green-size-7-1-8

Or this?
http://r22er.com/Magasin/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=38

Or this?
https://www.rcakitshop.net/shop/green-beret/

Or this?
http://gcks.ca/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=97&product_id=178


----------



## Brujugan (25 Sep 2019)

Thanks guys, +MP to both of you. From what I gather, RCA and Vandoos are both stocking berets made by Parkhurst. I tracked down a R22R guy here with the same style and it does have less fabric (length) with a smaller cardboard backing. The band is nylon for anyone wondering. I noted the length because the fabric is thicker than what I was looking for, but overall I like it much better than the current Logistik/Canex style. Will be going for this if I don't find a better option.

I dug up another thread discussing when the "Belgian" berets were available on Logistik (around 2007), and someone mentioned Parkhurst would be losing a lot of business to the new superior style available. So I still think I'm not crazy remembering a certain beret style similar to the Parkhurst. Unfortunately the name of the contractor wasn't mentioned.

Finally, I was in contact with our Patricia kitshop and they're in the process of replacing the current style they are stocking, shipment should be arriving within the next couple weeks. 

Will report back on what I find with this new style here for anyone following. I know berets are becoming a hot topic again with the new Logistik stock.


----------

